# vista takes a really long time to log in



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2007)

vista takes a really long time to log in? i just un-installed my video drivers then reinstalled them and now it take about 5 minutes to log in where it was about 30-45sec to login! 
  
anybody know why this is?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2007)

did ytou try removing the old .dll's from the windows directory? or a registry defrag a defrag and a diskcleanup?..maybe clear the temp and prefetch folders...


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2007)

it took 4 minutes to log in. and i did what you suggested and nothing.

i didn't want to do it yet but i think i'm going to reformat again. xp with sp3 this time!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 30, 2007)

Simply cause Vista loves to use a lot of RAM...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2007)

did you try to disable superfetch?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> did you try to disable superfetch?



 ???


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Windows+r
type msconfig hit enter

scroll though the services tab until you see superfetch uncheck the box hit like apply and ok and reboot your computer.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you sure you fully uninstalled the old video card drivers? Maybe the system is trying to load the old files and when it cant find them, it loads the new ones.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2007)

afaik i did.


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 30, 2007)

Have you tried System Restore yet?
That´s what I would do here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you use driver cleaner pro?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2007)

If it is not a fresh install,have a check on msconfig at the startup tab to see if some prog starting up is slowing it down.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 2, 2007)

well for some reason it boots up fine now. idk what i did or what happened but all is good.


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 2, 2007)

> idk what i did or what happened but all is good.


 I bet Vista troubled itself when checking the driver´s tilt bits every 30ms as usual.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

It does sound liek something to do with prefetch. Happy to see you got it sorted though.


----------

